# Ryegrass



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Is annual ryegrass OK for goats to eat? I am planning on putting the bottom of the back pasture in rye this winter, if it is okay for the goats. I had heard that perennial rye was bad, but we don't use it around here (North Florida).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know that Rye is bad - I planted it before after doing some research and from what I found it was only possibly a factor in some abortions early on in pregnancy. But since grass doesnt grow here till like May and my goats kid in May I never paid it much attention :shrug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my goats and rabbits eat it regularly during the summer... they LOVE IT!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Rye grass is fine; it's the fescue that carries an endophyte which can cause issues during pregnancy in several species....


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Good, then I can continue as planned. Thanks.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Goats love rye but just keep in mind that rye has little protein so I would not feed as an every day feed for them.


----------

